
Will a Nicotine Patch Make You Smarter? (2014) - pmelendez
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/will-a-nicotine-patch-make-you-smarter-excerpt/
======
shakycode
I'm not sure if it will make you smarter, but I find that nicotine really
helps to keep me focused when I'm working on tough problems. Unfortunately I
smoke, but am considering getting on the patch.

